# UPDATE - '07 waterman 16 prop thread



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A tach reading is key for prop tuning.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

So you replaced the original engine with the '18 Yammie 40? If so, once you install a tach (temporary or permanent)and the new prop, check the engine owner's manual to confirm the top RPM level. Ideally you should be turning about 5950-6000 at WOT.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Ordered a Tiny Tach. Yes, the original yamaha F40 was replaced with a new F40. Owners manual says 6000 rpm, so that will be my goal. Will report further.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Side note: Ordered my new prop from Nettle props in Austin, I believe. Nice folks and offering a break on shipping and a coupon towards prop work, when you order on their website. I heard good things about JT from the folks at powertech.


----------



## isubarui (Aug 10, 2015)

I've had a REB3 on my suzuki 30 4 stroke for about a year and never hit full RPM's. Could never get the motor very high up on the jack plate. Tried to put a cavitation plate on but that didnt help at all and actually slowed the boat down. Had more cupping put on the prop and can now raise the motor high enough that I'm hitting RPM's and speed is about where it was before the cavitation plate.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Good info @Isu. I ran the boat yesterday with the new tach (had to fiddle with the number and arrangement of wraps on the plug wire) and the REB3. Hole shot is good; seems to be all I need. Top speed and rev's are 28 kts @ 5600. I really don't need any more speed, but would like the engine to be able to turn at 6000 (approx full rev's on my manual). I will run the original, worn REB3 and the stock AL prop and see what kind of numbers they get me. Then I'll call Powertech and see what they recommend.... or JT at Nettles.

Edit: Also wanted to note that I get very little, almost no, bow lift when I trim out the engine. Not sure I need this on a regular bases, but that would potentially let my engine run out and get more rev's, I'd guess.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

As with any prop, even a brand new one, you might be surprised the extra performance you will get by having it balanced and blue printed. You would think paying several hundred dollars for a new prop is would be perfect out of the box, but they are not. Just something to keep in mind if you finally get the prop almost dialed in, having it B&B might be the finishing touch.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Still working on the break-in for the outboard. Robert from Nettle props advised to wait to the end of the break-in before doing any prop work. Will complete break-in and retake the max rev's and speed and check back in with Nettle's.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I wanted to update everyone on my recent, and most likely final, prop change. The engine now has approx 200 hours and I have been running the REB3R13P powertech prop. Working with a local yamaha tech, I found that this prop max'd out at 5500 rpm and 33 mph. Powertech plugged in those numbers and declared this prop very efficient. They recommended dropping down an inch in pitch and changing to a "stern lifting" blade. I have installed an SCB3R12P and today my numbers were 5800 rpm and 32 mph with a slightly heavier than normal payload and calm conditions. Holeshot is marginally improved and I believe the bow comes up a tad less with the new prop.

I am happy with these numbers and will most likely stay here. I hope someone finds this information helpful.
Mark


----------

